# Same Nib???



## Rchan63 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi to all you expert fountain pen guys and gals. I was making some fountain pens and notice something strainge(maybe). You be the judge, please look at the nibs. One is a stock nib and the other is Heritance. Could the pen component manufacturer using the same nib as Heritance Nibs?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2011)

They do look awful similar


----------

